# Living in Brisbane



## Nag (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi
i am in Melbourne and might move to Brisbane due to studies of my child in Queensland Uni of Technology.

Can anyone suggest the nearby places to rent a house so that, if QUT is at walking distance, say 30 mins walk, be OK.

And how safe is Brisbane to live and which areas?

Your suggestions are very helpful to me.

Regards


----------

